# Most dangerous wrestler in the indys right now



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Necro Butcher didn't really have a reputation of accidentally injuring people but he couldn't see for shit, so he always worked stiff.

Somebody beat his ass years ago for working too stiff/injuring somebody, wanna say Black Bart but that is the only story I heard.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sho'nuff said:


> Necro Butcher didn't really have a reputation of accidentally injuring people but he couldn't see for shit, so he always worked stiff.
> 
> Somebody beat his ass years ago for working too stiff/injuring somebody, wanna say Black Bart but that is the only story I heard.


Masada knocked him the fuck out for stiffing him. 

I'd say that as long as New Jack is working the Indies, he's the most dangerous. Reckless, never know what he's thinking etc


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

I have to agree with New Jack. He's crazy. His reputation speaks for itself. From his shoot interviews I've seen, he seems like a pretty okay guy, but if he doesn't like you, or you do something to piss him off, he's gonna fuck you up.

I'd also have to say Masada. I don't think he's that dangerous in general, but he can be if necessary. he's knocked out Necro in the middle of a match, and I've heard stories that he did it outside of the ring once or twice too. He also beat the shit out of Spidar Boodrow in their match at Masters Of Pain 2012, which was apparently a shoot because of how horrible of a worker Spidar is and some things he did in the match. (I don't recall exactly what it was)


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

New Jack just based on him attacking people because he's a fucking moron. Hopefully one day he'll pick a fight on someone that's not 70 years old or a young kid who can hardly defend himself against stabbing.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

sXeMope said:


> I have to agree with New Jack. He's crazy. His reputation speaks for itself. From his shoot interviews I've seen, he seems like a pretty okay guy, but if he doesn't like you, or you do something to piss him off, he's gonna fuck you up.
> 
> I'd also have to say Masada. I don't think he's that dangerous in general, but he can be if necessary. he's knocked out Necro in the middle of a match, and I've heard stories that he did it outside of the ring once or twice too. He also beat the shit out of Spidar Boodrow in their match at Masters Of Pain 2012, which was apparently a shoot because of how horrible of a worker Spidar is and some things he did in the match. (I don't recall exactly what it was)


Yea, Masada seems like nice enough a guy outside the ring, but if you don't pay him or you make the mistake of fucking with him, you're gonna get fucked up. Even Ian Rotten ALWAYS paid him. And that's saying something. 
He almost knocked out TJ too in their TOD match with a spinning backfist because TJ kicked him in the nuts.. HARD.

Speaking of, I think Thumbtack Jack in his days was a dangerous man to work with in the ring. Very reckless, stiff and crazy. Not surprised at all that his career ended the way it did.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

I wouldn't really call Masada "dangerous," since he'll only kick your ass if you fuck with him. Doesn't seem like the kinda guy that would do that unprovoked, unlike fuckin New Jack.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

I echo the Masada votes. Hits like a truck, hair trigger temper and a total asshole. Wouldn't want to work with him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Kincaid said:


> I echo the Masada votes. Hits like a truck, hair trigger temper and *a total asshole*. Wouldn't want to work with him.


what exactly makes you say that?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

New jack is a fucking crazy man.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

Wowza never heard of this Masada fella but he seems like he takes no crap . Has anyone got the clip to where he knocked out necro . On a side note lol I didn't even knock New Jack was still wrestling ! the guy is generally bat shit insane in there . He almost thinks it's real fighting . Was it Vic Grimes he nearly killed ?


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

It was Vic Grimes. Jack said that was 'revenge' for the Danbury Fall (even though Jack later admitted that he himself was the main cause of it.). I actually heard that the scaffold in the match you're talking about was actually back further than it was supposed to be, and that if it had been in the correct place, Grimes would have missed the ring completely. Not sure if it's true though. But if you watch the footage from that, you can see Grimes kind of pushing off with his foot.

The Masada/Necro story is from an ACW/IWA Mid South joint show, sometime in 2006/7. I wanna say Sunday Bloody Sunday, because it's the only ACW/IWA:MS match listing I can find between the two, but I'm not too sure. If I remember correctly, Masada said in his shoot that he'd met Necro in Japan and he acted like a big shot who could win any fight, so basically when they had the match, Necro started shooting, and Masada responded. He said he had a similar situation with Zandig heading into TOD 9(?), saying that he'd work with Zandig regularly, but would have done the same that he did to Necro if necessary.

I'm also curious as to why Masada is a "total asshole". Maybe the guy knows him personally or something, but he's never seemed like that type of guy in the ring. Heard a lot of stories about a few different guys, but Masada's always seemed like the guy who's cool until you fuck with him.


I'd have to add Low-Ki to my list too. Seems like an overly stiff guy who thinks he's in an MMA cage. What he did at Evolve 10 was extremely unprofessional IMO.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Seriously, what the fuck is this talk about Masada being a dick? GTFO.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

NEW JACK


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

For me it'd have to be either New Jack or Drake Younger. Both have wrestled some pretty dangerous matches and as said before New Jack nearly killed Vic grimes and Younger has some pretty violent matches in IWA Mid-South , CZW and BJW. Younger vs Kobayashi is gruesome to watch with that bed of nails and countless light tubes

Here is the New Jack/ Vic Grimes thing:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Another guy I've heard was always dangerous was Justice Pain. I know he carelessly dropped Necro to the floor, something happened in his match with Punk but I can't remember and another complaint from a former CZW star that Pain was pretty hard to work with.


And does anybody remember Spyral BKNY from CZW? He was totally dangerous in the sense that he was a horrible worker. Last I heard, he broke his leg (?).


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

sXeMope said:


> It was Vic Grimes. Jack said that was 'revenge' for the Danbury Fall (even though Jack later admitted that he himself was the main cause of it.). I actually heard that the scaffold in the match you're talking about was actually back further than it was supposed to be, and that if it had been in the correct place, Grimes would have missed the ring completely. Not sure if it's true though. But if you watch the footage from that, you can see Grimes kind of pushing off with his foot.
> 
> The Masada/Necro story is from an ACW/IWA Mid South joint show, sometime in 2006/7. I wanna say Sunday Bloody Sunday, because it's the only ACW/IWA:MS match listing I can find between the two, but I'm not too sure. If I remember correctly, Masada said in his shoot that he'd met Necro in Japan and he acted like a big shot who could win any fight, so basically when they had the match, Necro started shooting, and Masada responded. He said he had a similar situation with Zandig heading into TOD 9(?), saying that he'd work with Zandig regularly, but would have done the same that he did to Necro if necessary.
> 
> ...


Ah totally forgot about that jobber Sensi . Isn't his name Brandon ? Great wrestler but I honestly think he kicks people for real . I remember in the wwe when he used to jump on peoples stomachs REALLY HARD LOL


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

Sho'nuff said:


> Another guy I've heard was always dangerous was Justice Pain. I know he carelessly dropped Necro to the floor, something happened in his match with Punk but I can't remember and another complaint from a former CZW star that Pain was pretty hard to work with.
> 
> 
> And does anybody remember Spyral BKNY from CZW? He was totally dangerous in the sense that he was a horrible worker. Last I heard, he broke his leg (?).


A lot of these incidents I'm not surprised to hear are coming out of combat zone


----------



## TacoJiminez (Jan 12, 2013)

Not sure I'd count Masada on that list. I can't think of anyone he's injured through carelessness. There's a distinct difference between knocking someone the fuck out for getting wild in a very dangerous situation and pulling a fucking knife on someone and stabbing them. 

Incidentally, Hernandez and Masada trained together.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

hitchster said:


> A lot of these incidents I'm not surprised to hear are coming out of combat zone


If you look at the roster now and the roster in the late 90's- early to mid 2000's, you can see a huge improvement in the quality of wrestlers. 

Guys like Justice Pain, Lobo and Zandig gave CZW a bad rep, and the guys nowadays are working their ass off to get rid of it and make CZW a legit independent company, a task in which I think they have
succeeded so far.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The Briscoes... To themselves


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

To the guys asking why I think Masada's a dick...have you ever SEEN an interview with the guy?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Kincaid said:


> To the guys asking why I think Masada's a dick...have you ever SEEN an interview with the guy?


Yes. A 5 hour one. Could you enlighten us on why exactly do you think he is a dick?


----------



## TCWfan (Mar 5, 2013)

VORDELL WALKER! He whooped Rick Steiner's retarded ass 2 times in a shoot. Baddest man on the indys is Vordell...period.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

TCWfan said:


> VORDELL WALKER! He whooped Rick Steiner's retarded ass 2 times in a shoot. Baddest man on the indys is Vordell...period.


And Joey Styles knocked out JBL.

Doesn't imply neither man is dangerous.


----------



## TCWfan (Mar 5, 2013)

If this thread is what wrestler sucks the most and doesn't know his art and hurts fans then this thread could go on forever listings tools that have helped ruined the business!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

On a side notethis is one of the reasonsBret Hart referred to himself as the best.. in his 20 plus year career he stated that he never physically harmed anyone in the ring.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

IMO, the problem with a lot of indy wrestling is that instead of making it look as real as possible, they make it seem more real than it really is, resulting in injuries and shortened careers.

And most of these common indy style of matches involve little to no storytelling and seems nothing more than a "who can take the most punishment" contest.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

TCWfan said:


> VORDELL WALKER! He whooped Rick Steiner's retarded ass 2 times in a shoot. Baddest man on the indys is Vordell...period.


Ah I heard about this , I remember when Rick gave konnan a real working over loooool . And Konan plays this big bad gangster on tv but rick really dominated him .

I haven't actually seen the shoot though ! But good on Vordell for putting that bully in his place .


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

Sho'nuff said:


> And Joey Styles knocked out JBL.
> 
> Doesn't imply neither man is dangerous.


I also heard that Blackman put a hiding on JBL too . One guy to watch out for is Hardcore Holly he beat the living daylights out of Matt Coppotelli even brought the guy to tears . Very very sad to see and definitely one of the uglier sides to the business .


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok Masada looks ultra dangerous in the second video . Seems like a chilled dude in the shoot though

Apparently he also ended thumbtack jacks career . Although it may of been prevented if he stopped the match when he initially felt his vertebrae was gone


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

hitchster said:


> Ok Masada looks ultra dangerous in the second video . Seems like a chilled dude in the shoot though
> 
> Apparently he also ended thumbtack jacks career . Although it may of been prevented if he stopped the match when he initially felt his vertebrae was gone


Masada didn't end his career - TJ ended it himself. Masada didn't wanna do the spot which injured TJ because he had jetlag for traveling to Germany from the US. That, and TJ's recklessness in the ring is a dangerous combination. 

Besides, TJ and Masada are cool about it. Masada went to check TJ in the hospital afterwards and TJ didn't blame Masada for ending his career, and so shouldn't anybody else.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

That's right, Thumbtack Jack fucked himself up.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

The TJ/Masada thing wasn't Masada's fault. People put it on him, but TJ himself said that he didn't blame Masada. TJ never could do a hurricanrana very well, he attempted one and spiked himself on his head. Personally don't see how you could blame Masada for that.


----------



## Cymatikal (May 14, 2013)

I wouldnt blame Masada entirely because TJ is just INSANE but that powerbomb on the bricks at Tournament Of Death 8.5 SURE didnt help his back! I'm pretty sure that contributed to his career ending.


----------



## KimmyLaw (May 14, 2013)

New jack is crazy


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn sure wasnt MASADA's fault. It was a freak accident. TJ wasnt always the safest to work with according to Mox


----------

